# Amazon now charging for personal docs (update - it's official)



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kindle 2 Personal Documents 
8:09 AM PDT, April 29, 2009 

For anyone who has recently sent personal documents to your Kindle, we'd like to let you know about some updates to our Personal Document Service (via Whispernet).

Starting May 4, in addition to the existing list of supported file types (DOC, HTML, JPEG, GIF, PNG, BMP, TXT, AZW, MOBI, PRC), you can send RTF files to your Kindle email address for convenient wireless delivery. In addition to the existing experimental support of PDF, you can also send DOCX files for conversion. Some complex PDF and DOCX files might not format correctly on your Kindle. 

We have also modified the fee associated with sending personal documents wirelessly to your Kindle. This fee is now based on the size of your file. The fee for Personal Document Service (via Whispernet) is 0.15 per megabyte rounded up to the next whole megabyte. 

If you would like to download your personal documents for free, or if you are not in a wireless area, you can continue to send attachments to "name"@free.kindle.com to be converted. These documents will be e-mailed to your computer at the e-mail address associated with your Amazon.com account login. 

As always, you can also use our free document conversion service for any document you want to transfer over USB, and you will not be charged.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice to know! Thanks for passing that along!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting. . . .thanks for the info. . . .of course, they said before they'd charge 10 ¢ per but never did. . . .I'll be interested to see if this new charge actually happens.

I haven't paid attention. . . .how much does a megabyte hold in terms of the length of the document.

Incidentally, luv, how did you receive this notice?

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I thought I had read that they've always charged  .10, but wouldn't bill people until it got to be over $ 3.  Which would explain why a lot of people who only used that feature a few times thought it was free.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's the scuttlebutt, yes.  But I've sent many many things directly to my Kindle and never been charged a dime. (Or $3 or anything!  .)  I watch my CC pretty closely so I think I'd know.  There are others here who will tell  the same story.  It's possible they've finally closed the loophole.

Ann


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Interesting. . . .thanks for the info. . . .of course, they said before they'd charge 10 ¢ per but never did. . . .I'll be interested to see if this new charge actually happens.
> 
> I haven't paid attention. . . .how much does a megabyte hold in terms of the length of the document.
> 
> ...


I got a tweet on Twitter with a link to Amazon's Blog. Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/blog/post/PLNK13R15I1M4DD9J?ie=UTF8&%2AVersion%2A=1&%2Aentries%2A=0

As for the .10 that Amazon was supposed to charge, I sent many documents for conversion and was never charged. I think since they're announcing this change that they will start charging.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> As for the .10 that Amazon was supposed to charge, I sent many documents for conversion and was never charged. I think since they're announcing this change that they will start charging.


You're probably right. . . . .so it will become important to know how big the file is. . . .I mean, it's not bad to pay 15 or 30 cents for a short something but if the whole book -- that you downloaded from a free site to save money -- is huge and costs you $4 to send, well, heck, you may as well buy it from Amazon. Gee. . . .maybe that's just what they're thinking! Can't blame 'em! I'll be interested to see how it plays out. . . . .I may have to find that USB cord and start using it. 

Ann


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I never heard of anyone who got charged on the previous fee structure, but am pretty confident that they used the past few months to test and came up with the new policy.  I find this interesting as I had in the past sent a couple of documents that I was told were too large.  I’ll have to go thru my past uploads to calculate, so I’m not sure just yet how this will affect me.  Unfortunately, many non-technical users will have no idea how to calculate this.

Also for those of you using Microsoft Word 2007, note that you may want to save as a .DOC, since it’s now noted that the new Word format (.DOCX) may not format correctly


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You're probably right. . . . .so it will become important to know how big the file is. . . .I mean, it's not bad to pay 15 or 30 cents for a short something but if the whole book -- that you downloaded from a free site to save money -- is huge and costs you $4 to send, well, heck, you may as well buy it from Amazon. Gee. . . .maybe that's just what they're thinking! Can't blame 'em! I'll be interested to see how it plays out. . . . .I may have to find that USB cord and start using it.
> 
> Ann


True. I'm certain I'll be using the free conversion more myself. I actually prefer that because then I know I have a backup on my computer in case something happens. When I have Amazon do it, I have to remember to back it up.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I think since they put an "as of this date" , May 4th, they do intend to begin charging.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Also for those of you using Microsoft Word 2007, note that you may want to save as a .DOC, since it's now noted that the new Word format (.DOCX) may not format correctly


.docx wasn't supported at all before so this is new.

Ann


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> . . .I may have to find that USB cord and start using it.
> 
> Ann


The cord on the charger that came with the kindle 2 becomes the USB, I think the Kindle1 had a seperate one. I gave it all to my friend, I know it came with one, because I used it a lot, but I think it wasn't the adaption of the charger like k1. I think it came with a seperate one. I know I didn't buy it, it came in the box.


----------



## Jammie (Feb 23, 2009)

I got my notice via email.  It said:

"As someone who has recently sent personal documents to a Kindle, you might like to know about some updates to our Personal Document Service (via Whispernet)."

and then followed with the same script as above.  I just assumed that everyone who had used the service in the past would receive the same email.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Jammie said:


> I got my notice via email. It said:
> 
> "As someone who has recently sent personal documents to a Kindle, you might like to know about some updates to our Personal Document Service (via Whispernet)."
> 
> and then followed with the same script as above. I just assumed that everyone who had used the service in the past would receive the same email.


Interesting, no mail here yet.

Just checked a bunch of the .prc files on my desktop, and not one of them has reached a full megabyte by any stretch of the imagination; even the PDFs, who are major resource hogs comparatively, are under that point. But I'm assuming they'll simply round up to 1 MB regardless and charge the 15 cents for them.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks to me that if you use WHISPERNET you will get charged.  If you use @free.kindle.com there is no charge.  I have never gotten charged, so that could be why, no WN.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jammie said:


> I got my notice via email. It said:
> 
> "As someone who has recently sent personal documents to a Kindle, you might like to know about some updates to our Personal Document Service (via Whispernet)."
> 
> and then followed with the same script as above. I just assumed that everyone who had used the service in the past would receive the same email.





VictoriaP said:


> Interesting, no mail here yet.


Neither have I . . . .that's why I asked luv. . . .of course, we don't all get updates at the same time either!

I may have to re-evaluate my kindlefeeder feeds. . . . .I kinda like reading them for free. . . but don't know if I'll want to pay for them knowing I can STILL read them free just by going to the web sites.

Dona, it always has been the stated policy that you'd get charged for using WN to have Amazon load conversions directly to your Kindle. . . . but no one seems ever to have been charged. Looks like that's going to change although, as you point out, they'll still do the conversion free and send back to you via e-mail. I expect you're a pro at transferring files with the USB but, I admit, I used it once when I first got my Kindle back in July -- just to see that it worked -- and haven't used it since. I'll have to look up how to do it the first few times! LOL 

Victoria, that's a good idea. . .I'll have to look at the files I have and see how big they are. . . .

Ann


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Dona, it always has been the stated policy that you'd get charged for using WN to have Amazon load conversions directly to your Kindle. . . . but no one seems ever to have been charged. Looks like that's going to change although, as you point out, they'll still do the conversion free and send back to you via e-mail. I expect you're a pro at transferring files with the USB but, I admit, I used it once when I first got my Kindle back in July -- just to see that it worked -- and haven't used it since. I'll have to look up how to do it the first few times! LOL


I had never paid much attention to that I just thought they charged, period. Guess I am lucky!


----------



## kindle2fan (Apr 15, 2009)

I wonder how amazon determines the size of the document...by that I mean is the the size of the file we send to them or is it the size of the converted file that is uploaded to your Kindle. Not sure if the files get bigger or smaller after they are converted?? Although, I could easily see a large PDF document with pics at 10 megs +/- which will cost $1.50 to have it sent wirelessly (more than some ebooks). Just some food for thought.


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

15¢ per MB isn't too bad.  1 of the Amazon versions of War and Peace is like 1800 KB so it would only be 30¢.  That's the biggest book I could think of off the top of my head.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

kindle2fan said:


> I wonder how amazon determines the size of the document...by that I mean is the the size of the file we send to them or is it the size of the converted file that is uploaded to your Kindle. Not sure if the files get bigger or smaller after they are converted?? Although, I could easily see a large PDF document with pics at 10 megs +/- which will cost $1.50 to have it sent wirelessly (more than some ebooks). Just some food for thought.


I would imagine that it is based upon the resultant file. That is the one that is sent over Whispernet.


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

I received this email from Amazon too.  However, I only have a K1, so do the charges apply?  The email only mentions K2's.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

LibraryGirl said:


> 15¢ per MB isn't too bad. 1 of the Amazon versions of War and Peace is like 1800 KB so it would only be 30¢. That's the biggest book I could think of off the top of my head.


I've got some technical books that are in the 12-15MB range. The largest "regular" book I have is _A. Lincoln_, which comes in at about 4.5MB.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I really got upset till I tested the sizes
Copied from my site, its not as bad as it sounds.
---------------------------
Okay I was a little horrified when someone pointed out to me that using Amazon’s newest fee structure for personal document delivery would involve an $153.60 per GB. I then went to go look at my latest downloads and for your average books, the new policy will be more expensive than the previous one; while not prohibitively expensive, it worked out to be twice as much for a random selection of my books. 

My last round of Personal Docs included 18 files for a total of 18,018 KB.  That equals 17.59 MB (rounded up to 18 MB) which costs $2.70.  The previous charge would have been $1.80.  All my books were .PDF files that ranged from a size of 145 KB to 3971 KB.  Interestingly enough, when I converted the same files myself (using either MobiPocket Creator or Calibre), the size of the resulting .PRC files ranged from 3 KB to 1847 KB which would have resulted in a charge of $1.20, less than the previous charge per file of $ .10.  The average file size was less than a MB, but still would have incurred the $ .15 charge where previously I would have been charged $ .10.  Looking at each file separately, the lesson would seem to be convert your own files and use the free conversion service or send multiple files at one time.  Remember, if you’re under the 1 MB limit, you still get charged for that MB.

Much less clear is the cost of actual documents instead of books.  Documents heavy on images will generally be larger than most books that tend to be all or mostly text.  I went thru a sample of some of the documents on my pc and my document sizes range from 2-3KB  for some smaller documents to a pc game manual that came in at 27,423 KB.  Non-book documents sent to a Kindle really depend on how you use your device, but with my examples, I would have a charge of $ .15 for the smallest document to over $4.00 for my largest document.  As with the book examples, if I had converted them myself, the charges would have been $ .15 (which is the minimum charge, by the way–remember round-up?).  That image heavy pc manual did not convert at all, so what I would have gotten from Amazon would have been a $ .15 charge as the converted file was pretty bad, but small.  My next largest document was also image heavy; unconverted it was 3325 KB ($ .60), converted it was 769 KB ($ .15).

So while I have talked myself off the $153 cliff, I’ll just have to see how many documents I’ll be willing to email for conversion rather than do myself or upload manually.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Now I am sad, that means I won't be getting my german news feeds from calibre anymore 

It would email them directly to my Kindle each morning. I don't even know if I can get them without emailing, can't seem to figure that one out on the calibre end. 

Oh well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I got the same notice via email today.

OK, the price is 50 per cent more than the previous price, though since we haven't been charged for conversions up til now (and don't know if we will be now, for sure), it's either a huge change or 50 per cent more, depending on how you look at it.  (I know you said twice as much, Jess, but I didn't see how you got that number, I'll have to reread your post!)  

I looked at the books I had on my Kindle the last time I backed the SD card up to the laptop; the largest non-Amazon book I had was a PDF that was 2.5 MB, or 3 MB for conversion purposes.  If they charge based on document received, which is what I would expect, that would be $0.45 cents for the conversion.

As near as I can tell, people here buy every $0.99 cent book someeone puts up.    $0.45 is pretty darn cheap for a book.  A document to be converted could be as large as 6 MB and still be under a $1.  And the free option is still there.  And there is still doing it yourself.

Maybe because I didn't do a whole lot of conversions, I can't get too concerned that Amazon might (a) be actually implementing their stated policy, and (b) be charging a bit more for it.  We've been getting a great free ride for a long time, but as more and more people begin using the service, the more difficult it is to write off the cost of doing it.

JMHO,

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Now I am sad, that means I won't be getting my german news feeds from calibre anymore
> 
> It would email them directly to my Kindle each morning. I don't even know if I can get them without emailing, can't seem to figure that one out on the calibre end.
> 
> Oh well.


Atunah--

If you have them emailed to the free email address, can't you then download them from your Amazon account?

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Now I am sad, that means I won't be getting my german news feeds from calibre anymore
> 
> I don't even know if I can get them without emailing, can't seem to figure that one out on the calibre end


Transferring documents from Calibre to the Kindle is exceedingly easy.

1. If the document is not in a format the Kindle will recognize (.mobi, .azw) convert it by choosing the file and clicking the convert button at the top of the window.

2. Connect your Kindle to your computer via USB.

3. Choose the file(s) in Calibre you want to add to the Kindle, then click the Send to Device button at the top of the Calibre window.

4. Disconnect your Kindle from your computer.

If you have any trouble with it, let me know in this thread: calibre? for kindle


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I know how to get docs on and off calibre, I just hadn't figured out how not to have the news send automatically to my email. I figured it out in settings though, had to uncheck the auto email option. Of course now I have to plug my kindle into usb and turn on my computer every time I want to read my german news. 

I should just be happy to have access to 12 different german news feeds and stop whining about not getting them conveniently emailed  

Kindle spoiled me. Just something about sitting anywhere in the house or balcony and just flipping a switch. Plugging it in seems so caveman now


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Okay there are a few things that are not clear to me about how this policy works. First, you are charged .15 per megabyte of the _file _ size but which file? The input file that you send them or the converted file that they send you? These could be very different numbers depending on the format of the input file. Second, some people were talking about sending multiple files together and getting a charge based on the total MBs of all the files. But wouldn't you be charged at least .15 per file minimum or is the charge based on the MB per email? I think this policy could be a lot clearer.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I have to see how this plays out.  I'd rather not have to give up my kindlefeeder.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It would make sense that the charge would be according to the file size they send to your Kindle. I mean, that's where their costs are, not in what you send to them, right?

I don't know if bundling small files into one will cut costs or not. It is possible to attach several files to the e-mail that is sent. Whether Amazon will consider them as one lump or separate files will be learned the first time someone tries it, I guess.

Also, FYI, this page: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200321920

now says this (about halfway down):

_The conversion service on Your Kindle is meant for the receipt of personal, non-commercial documents only. You may not authorize the sending of documents from automated distribution services._

When I first signed up for kindlefeeder I don't think this paragraph was part of 'the rules' as it were. I like kindlefeeder, but not enough to pay for it. I'm still just a 'basic' member getting it for free. Now that amazon seems like it'll charge for deliveries, well, I'll probably just convert the few blogs to RSS feeds in Outlook.

I also wonder if we'll see lots of small charges or one lump some billed monthly. And I wonder if they'll take it off any gift card balance or charge directly to our CC on file. Again, I guess we'll see!

Really, though, it doesn't bother me too much. . . . .I don't send that many files of my own, and those I have sent I did only because it was convenient and completely free. Free is always a good price, so now the decision is how much is convenient really worth?

Ann


----------



## Edge (Mar 6, 2009)

I didn't use the email feature a lot because I prefer to make my prc files myself (I'm not the author of everything I send!), but I did use kindlefeeder and I did, from time to time, send a manual or other doc from work to my Kindle, but that was typically the exception and not the rule for me. In short, this won't impact my document loading workflow that much.

At least Amazon hasn't announced user fees for using the Internet/email/Wiki on the Kindle. Yet.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

The above mentioned paragraph, IMO, is directed at both Instapaper and Kindlefeeder.  In case they go the MobilRead route (stop or we'll sue), I've ported most of my stuff over to Feedbooks and will be testing the creation of an automated feed.  If Feedbooks was smart, they'd offer you the option to customize.  Just so you know, you can bypass the 'email' portion of the process on both Kindlefeeder and Feedbooks by using their pull down option.

This is only available if you sign up for the premium membership on Kindlefeeder ($20/year) or for free on Feedbooks.  Feedbooks service makes you generate a separate file for each feed, while Kindlefeeder can bundle them into one.  To update the content, you click on a link from the feed's cover page and it pulls in the lastest stuff via WhisperNet so no charges from Amazon.

I do a lot of my own converting & uploading so don't think that this will affect me much, and although I sympathize with Kindlers, I can see how offering too many free services can eat into Amazon's profits.  Unfortunately, it seems the more widely used something is, the fewer 'perks' and freebies are offered.


----------



## pawnslinger (May 1, 2009)

I have been sending lots of files thru the WhisperNet service, because the USB conncection to my computer does not work reliably.  From my point of view, Amazon is taking advantage of that situation by increasin the fee by 50 percent and adding a per megabyte charge.

I wouldn't mind at all, if the USB transfer worked well.  As I was writing this I just had a "semifore timeout" from the Kindle.  Who knows if the transfer will complete?  Several haven't in the past, when I had to leave before the transfer could complete.

WhisperNet service was an acceptable substitute, because it was reliable, fast and cheap.  Now it is more important that Amazon address the USB issues.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

pawnslinger-
How big are the files you are copying?  I have never had any problem with my USB connection to the Kindle.  The files I have moved there have copied almost instantly and without a hitch.  Maybe you should call CS.


----------



## rampo (Mar 15, 2009)

I'll miss emailing my calibre newspapers as well. 
This past Sunday's NY Times alone was 6.4mb, so it could get costly in the long run.


----------



## devilsrule2004 (May 5, 2009)

i got the email, and think its really stupid. I just recently got my K2 and now more charges.. ugghhh


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

rampo said:


> I'll miss emailing my calibre newspapers as well.
> This past Sunday's NY Times alone was 6.4mb, so it could get costly in the long run.


I pull down the Sunday NY Times every week (when I remember, which is usually).

It's 75c to buy a single issue, including Sunday's. It's very nicely formatted that way
and easy to navigate.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I got my first conversion charge yesterday from Amazon. I emailed a free pdf book to Amazon and received my order receipt.

Order #:	D01-3939366-0040064

Subtotal of items: $ 0.30 
------
Total before tax: $ 0.30 
Sales Tax: $ 0.00 
------
Total for this Order: $ 0.30

The following item is auto-delivered wirelessly to your Kindle. Go to your Kindle to start reading. You can view more information about this order by clicking on the title on the Manage Your Kindle page at Amazon.com. 
MerchantofDeathFreeDownload.pdf [Personal Document Service (via Whispernet)], Price: $0.30
Sold by: Amazon Digital Services, Inc.

This should answer all your questions on whether we will be be charged per download or when we reach a certain amount. Next time I will try emailing to my free kindle address and try it that way. Oh well, all good things come to an end.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

You can also email personal docs in .prc format, especially if you are previewing material you intend to publish on Kindle.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

edwpat said:


> You can also email personal docs in .prc format, especially if you are previewing material you intend to publish on Kindle.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Is it free to e-mail those, or will there still be a charge?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

dollcrazy, thanks for the report. . . .I wonder: if you have a gift certificate applied will it use that first? Seems like maybe that's a "yes" since they seem to be treating it like buying a book. Good to know!

CS there is now a charge to e-mail anything directly to your Kindle, whether it needs to be converted or not, as I understand the policy. You probably already know that you can e-mail it to <yourkindlename>@free.kindle.com and it comes back converted to the e-mail address it was sent from. Then you can transfer it to the Kindle with the USB.

Of course, If the book is already .prc, you don't need to send it and convert it. . .just transfer it yourself. 

Ann


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I generally do not use my USB because I have 4,100 book on it and USB transfers would be to my SD Card, and the reboot takes too long. I usually convert docs to .prc when I know the public will be eventually viewing them, for example - my own novels in the very last editing stages. But you're correct, you can save .30 (which is $ .05 short of a royalty) and drag out that old USB cable. 

Edward C. Patterson
Old Man Kindler


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I had not seen this thread or received an email and was surprised to be charged $0.45 for a PDF I sent my K1 yesterday.  I don't mind paying for some of them and will use the free option for others, transferring by USB.  

One thing I was surprised (and not in a good way) to see is that Amazon did NOT use my GC to pay for this.  Not quite sure why, and that will make me think twice about using the service.  Not that I mind paying a little for the convenience, but I don't like to see those little charges on my CC.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

SongbirdVB (but you can call me 641) said:


> One thing I was surprised (and not in a good way) to see is that Amazon did NOT use my GC to pay for this. Not quite sure why, and that will make me think twice about using the service. Not that I mind paying a little for the convenience, but I don't like to see those little charges on my CC.


The other problem with this is that too many small charges like this often trigger fraud alerts which can freeze your card depending on the CC policies.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Rhiathame said:


> The other problem with this is that too many small charges like this often trigger fraud alerts which can freeze your card depending on the CC policies.


That did happen when I first got MyK. Luckily my card company called me rather than just freezing it. I explained, they laughed, and I bought myself a GC. The rest is history!


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Just to make sure I'm clear, I need to send documents (I mainly send books in pdf format) to [email protected]

They will convert it for free, and send it to my email address.

I can then save that to my computer and put it on kindle via USB.

Remind me which folder it goes into. Documents?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You got it!

Ann


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

KimmyA said:


> Just to make sure I'm clear, I need to send documents (I mainly send books in pdf format) to [email protected]
> 
> They will convert it for free, and send it to my email address.
> 
> ...


I just tried the free.kindle.com conversion for the first time today. Amazon sent back an email with a link asking for my password. Then I got a window asking me where to save the converted file. Is this right? Somehow, I had the impression they would just send me back the converted file as an attachment or something, without requiring more links and passwords.

N


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I haven't sent anything to that address so I can't tell you what it does. I was making sure I had the instructions straight before trying. I just now sent something and will let you know what I get from Amazon.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

This is the email I just received (personal info changed)

Dear KimmyA,

<my email address> has sent the following files to your Amazon Kindle free conversion account:
King of Lies.pdf.azw

You can transfer the file(s) by connecting Kindle to your computer over USB or use an SD memory card.

Sincerely,

Amazon Kindle Support

Please Note: This e-mail was sent from a notification-only address that cannot accept incoming e-mail. Please do not reply to this message.

Learn more about Amazon Kindle
Check out the Kindle Store

If you have further questions, please visit the Amazon Kindle Help pages
The Help pages will provide you with answers to common questions and provide you with a direct link to Amazon Kindle specialists. To contact Amazon Kindle Customer Service, simply click a button in the Contact Us box on the Help pages to receive assistance by e-mail or phone.

<><><>
I didn't receive any email asking for my password or where to save the file.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Doesn't ask me for any password either and the popup is normal as you have to save the file somewhere on your computer so you can transfer it to the kindle. I am signed in on my amazon account, don't know if that has anything to do with any password.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Okay, I have a question.  I just tried the free.kindle.com thing for the first time and I want to make sure I got it right.  Let's say I named my Kindle Fred, I sent the email to Fred*at*free.kindle.com, is that right?  I ask because I sent it 5 hours ago and have gotten no response.  I just attached the file, no subject line and no text in the body of the message.  Did I mess up somehow?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Songbird, go to Manage my Kindle and make sure you have the address correct.  When you get your Kindle amazon assigns a default address but you can change it.  If you change your Kindle name from "Songbird's Kindle" to "Fred" that doesn't necessarily change the e-mail address assigned.  It should come back pretty quick.

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

dollcrazy said:


> I got my first conversion charge yesterday from Amazon. I emailed a free pdf book to Amazon and received my order receipt.
> 
> Order #:	D01-3939366-0040064
> 
> ...


Dollcrazy--

how big was the file you sent and how big was the file you got back? Apparently you were charged for 2 MBs worth of data?

Betsy


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Songbird, go to Manage my Kindle and make sure you have the address correct. When you get your Kindle amazon assigns a default address but you can change it. If you change your Kindle name from "Songbird's Kindle" to "Fred" that doesn't necessarily change the e-mail address assigned. It should come back pretty quick.
> 
> Ann


Thanks Ann, I'm sure that's the problem. My K's name*at*kindle.com is not available (gasp!) so I just left my regular email address in there. I'm assuming (danger, danger!!) that whatever*at*kindle.com is the same for free.kindle.com.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Well THAT was fast!  Got the email already and will transfer the file when I get home.  This should be interesting as well, I've never had MyK hooked up to the computer before.

I appreciate your help, Ann!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Now I downloaded a 2 MB file (won't say which for fear of chastisement) to my private kindle.com address, and never got the $ .30 charge. Now I have downloaded literally hundreds of files and have never received a charge, but now that I hear people are getting an Amazon receipt, I'm looking for it, but haven't seen it. I also checked my Amazon.com credit card on-line for the charge there (it's real-time), nothing! Am I missing something here, besides getting it for free? 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

SongbirdVB (but you can call me 641) said:


> Well THAT was fast! Got the email already and will transfer the file when I get home. This should be interesting as well, I've never had MyK hooked up to the computer before.
> 
> I appreciate your help, Ann!


I know what you mean.  Mine's been hooked up once when I first got it just to be sure it worked. Review the steps in the user's guide first! But, really, it's not too hard. . . . .

Ann


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Ed, the charges just started this week.  I had emailed numerous files to my K before without charge.  If you emailed something this week to yourkname*at*kindle.com without charge than you are lucky indeed!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I know what you mean.  Mine's been hooked up once when I first got it just to be sure it worked. Review the steps in the user's guide first! But, really, it's not too hard. . . . .
> 
> Ann


I'm just nervous because my laptop has Vista. It's amazing what won't work on Vista.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll keep monitoring it and post my findings. Is this a Kindle 2 thing maybe. I'm one of the first Kindle owners. Maybe we missed the list I belong to othe Amazon stuff, like Amazon Associates and Vine Reviews - but I don't think those things are particular to the Kindle. Hmm. I mean, $ .30 won't kill me, but . . .


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

SongbirdVB (but you can call me 641) said:


> I'm just nervous because my laptop has Vista. It's amazing what won't work on Vista.


Songbird,
I am running Vista Ultimate and I just stuck on the USB cable and attached the Kindle2 and the operating system saw it just like it is supposed to. The only problem I ever encounter is that Vista keeps on telling me that there is a problem with the folder and do I want Vista to fix it. Well you better bet that I say NO.
Don't fix what ain't broke. But otherwise no problems. Everything works just as advertised.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Songbird,
> I am running Vista Ultimate and I just stuck on the USB cable and attached the Kindle2 and the operating system saw it just like it is supposed to. The only problem I ever encounter is that Vista keeps on telling me that there is a problem with the folder and do I want Vista to fix it. Well you better bet that I say NO.
> Don't fix what ain't broke. But otherwise no problems. Everything works just as advertised.


It did work without an problems whatsoever. Yay! I'm a little cheap and don't see the need to pay 45 cents for something I can get almost as easily for free.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Although I never really used the conversion via Whispernet (should have though), I thought I'd test the change in policy.  I sent myself three PDFs, each under 1MB and received the "Your Order" summary via email today with three charges of $0.15, totaling $0.45.    Honeymoon over.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

edwpat said:


> I'll keep monitoring it and post my findings. Is this a Kindle 2 thing maybe. I'm one of the first Kindle owners. Maybe we missed the list I belong to othe Amazon stuff, like Amazon Associates and Vine Reviews - but I don't think those things are particular to the Kindle. Hmm. I mean, $ .30 won't kill me, but . . .


Ed, they had been free until May 4th. I got an email (K1 owner here), as someone who had used the conversion process, that charges would be incurred after that date.

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Betsy:

I'll keep my eye out for it, although I had to get a Blackberry (with nearly 500 emils daily), and could have deleted it by accident. I've done that before. Fat thumbs (we know about my fat thumbs. Can't blame the one eye 'though).

Thanks
Ed P


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I sent a document to my Kindle yesterday and got an email from Amazon that I didn't have a credit card linked to my one-click. I have no idea how that happened but I went to my account and fixed that problem, then resent the document. It came through just fine. I did not receive a second email from Amazon saying I had been charged 15c (or 30c or whatever) so I don't know if I was charged or not. I'm thinking no but I'll check my credit card statement to double check.

Of course, I have a gift card balance on my account but even when something is "charged" to that, I get an email.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm. . . . .thinking I'd like to check this out but want to send something large enough and useful enough to make it worth it. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I sent a few things last year when I first got my kindle and was wondering why I hadn't been charged. I haven't used it their conversion service in almost a year though ever since I started doing it myself with mobipocket creator.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I admit I got totally spoiled. . . .I'd convert with MobiCreator but then just e-mail to the Kindle because (1) they weren't charging (2) my USB cord was in another room .  Although the new policy is not outrageous, I will re-think that strategy.  Of course, right now I have so much to read on my kindle that I have no business putting anything else on there anyway!  

Ann


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ann:

Still no charge for me with a .prc. My USB could be on another planet for it matters. When you have over 4,000 books, the USB process becomes Useless Solution to aBoid. The problem of course is not the transfers from the PC, but rebooting the Kindle. And my computer doesn't recognize my giganto SD Disk, so I can't use the obvious solution. So $ .30 it is.

Ed Patterson


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

edwpat said:


> When you have over 4,000 books, the USB process becomes Useless Solution to aBoid. The problem of course is not the transfers from the PC, but rebooting the Kindle.


I don't quite understand this bit. Why do you have to reboot your kindle to transfer a file over USB? I put files onto my K2 almost every day. I plug the USB cable into the K2, wait for the icon to show up on my computer, drag the file I want on the K2 into the documents folder on the K2, and eject the K2. The K2 never reboots.

-h.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a Kindle 1 with an 8GB ScanDisk card. The reboot doesn't take long, and is automatic (I don't need to poke the pinhole in the back or remove the battery (K1's have batteries - I have a stockpile). It takes about 15 minutes, but it's far easier to send a file via whispernet on the personal document route than otherwise. Now my only problem is making arrangements for a socket in my gravesite and a power generator so I can read for an eternity. A USB connector will do me no good then as I want to go to heaven where the Kindles are, and there are only computers in hell.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

*KimmyA* and *Atunah*:

Thanks for responding to me re the free conversion file emails from Amazon. KindleBoarders are the best!

I am getting essentially the same email, but before the popup asking where to download the converted file, I have to enter my Amazon password. Hubby explained it is probably something about cookies (sounds like Thumper's book  ), as I am usually not signed onto my Amazon account.

N


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Charge came in for $ .30. It was not by email, but I noticed in my profile among my recent purchases an Amazon smiley "do-for" and "personal document charge." I then checked the "Manage Your Kindle" and it was there. Cool. I've gotten 18 months for free, so $ .30, big deal.



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, I just went and looked, after reading your post, Ed, and I too have two charges of 15c each for the documents I sent. Oh well, like you said...free for over a year, I can't complain too much now. I know I could avoid it but I have gotten used to the convenience for some files.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I eventually did get an email listing the charges for 3 personal documents sent to Kindles on my account (2 to me and 1 to my friend). 15c each for 45c total. Interestingly, they charged my credit card and did not take the charge from my GC balance.

L


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

It had to happen sooner or later, still not happy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Interestingly, they charged my credit card and did not take the charge from my GC balance.
> 
> L


It's too bad they don't take it off the GC. . . .I guess they treat it like magazines etc. rather than books bought.

How did you send the three documents: 3 attachments in 1 e-mail, or 3 e-mails with an attachment each? Wondering whether, if the attachments were all in one e-mail, the size would add together and make it a little cheaper.

Even so, it is pretty cheap if you're in a hurry and/or can't find your USB cord. (It's around here somewhere. . . . .)

Ann


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> How did you send the three documents: 3 attachments in 1 e-mail, or 3 e-mails with an attachment each? Wondering whether, if the attachments were all in one e-mail, the size would add together and make it a little cheaper.
> 
> Ann
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

ladyknight33 said:


> Ann in Arlington said:
> 
> 
> > How did you send the three documents: 3 attachments in 1 e-mail, or 3 e-mails with an attachment each? Wondering whether, if the attachments were all in one e-mail, the size would add together and make it a little cheaper.
> ...


ladyknight, was that one email with 5 attachments? Or, a zip file with 5 files included?

I've sent zip files to myself, pre-fees, but they took a day or two to arrive done. Too long to wait.

However, might be worthwhile now in some cases. Has anyone sent a zip file with a few files in it?
It was treated as one file, previously, from what I read.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's too bad they don't take it off the GC. . . .I guess they treat it like magazines etc. rather than books bought.
> 
> How did you send the three documents: 3 attachments in 1 e-mail, or 3 e-mails with an attachment each? Wondering whether, if the attachments were all in one e-mail, the size would add together and make it a little cheaper.
> 
> ...


Three emails with one attachment each. Only two of the documents were going to my Kindle; one went to a friend. I had technical difficulties so I didn't know when I sent email #1 that I would be sending email #2 fifteen minutes later. Those same technical difficulties meant that the file I transferred by USB didn't open properly which is why I tried the email conversion, which did work.

L


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> Ann, I sent one file with 5 attachements and was charged for each attachement. It only totaled $.90 (4 @ .15 and 1 @ .30)
> 
> ladyknight, was that one email with 5 attachments? Or, a zip file with 5 files included?
> 
> ...


One email with 5 attachements. I am techno challenged dont really know how to zip files and I am sure its so easy even a fifth grader could do it. I just wanted to try the service to see how it worked and I had downloaded some books from smashwords to try it out.


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

Tarma said:


> Hmmm...I never thought of that reset when you remove the USB as being a reboot. Figured it was just changing modes like when you first connect it.


I've never had to reboot and I only us my computer/USB to put documents on my K1 (with 4MB card). I download the NY Times every morning and it's instantly available on my K1 once I disconnect the USB. I have a couple dozen books and a week's worth of newspapers on the K1s main memory and just MP3s on my card. I'd be really annoyed if mine had to be reset/ rebooted after every download/transfer. I don't have Whispernet where I live but, so far, the download/transfer process has been more than satisfactory. I do my own conversions with Stanza and, mostly, it's fine.
Glynnis

Glynnis


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

My Kindle 1 only needs to reboot when I use the USB, once a month, usually when I'm in the middle of reading or editing (go figure) and whenever Amazon downloads an upgrade in software (which hasn;t happened in a while).

Edward C. Patterson


----------

